# Please help me tune this amp and sub!



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,

The amp is a Phoenix Gold 500.1

Phoenix Gold | Products Detail Page

The Sub is a Phoenix Gold R2.12

Phoenix Gold | Products Detail Page

This setup is hooked up the a JBL MS-8 which allows me to set crossover electronically on it. I'd like some tips on how I can shape the bass. 

Do I have options on making the bass become tighter or looser?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

Do you have an inline Crossover?
Does your Head unit have a built in Crossover, or sub output?


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

If you are going directly from your head unit to the amp with no processing, keep the amp's crossover around 100hz and you will have to mess with the subsonic filter to your liking.
Now the 100hz really depends on what other speakers you have in your system. If you are just looking to get this hooked up and get some bass keep it around 100hz as you have a 12db octave crossover, then play around from there.


----------

